# Best watch box?



## phototristan

I'm looking for a high quality watch box that holds about 10 watches (give or take). I'm tired of the cheapy made in China ones you can find on Amazon or ebay. 

Anyone have links or recommendation sto higher quality ones? It could be leather or wood.


----------



## NativeTxn

Don't know about the quality of either of these, but I have sort of narrowed it down to one of these two:

Watch Winder Store 12-Watch Case (Watch Winder Store Deluxe 12 watches watch box mahogany, brown, burlwood color)

Rainer Watch Cases (Accessory Collectors' Corner: FS: HIGH QUALITY WATCH BOXES available in CARBON FIBER, MACASSAR, WALNUT, POPLAR, REDWOOD)

Unfortunately (at least for me), Rainer says he no longer has the Redwood, Macassar or Walnut Burl options, so it is only the black ones toward the bottom.

I read a thread where someone had the 12-watch WatchWinder case and said that, overall, it was quite good. I've read nothing but great things about the Rainer boxes and their quality.


----------



## Erks

NativeTxn said:


> Watch Winder Store 12-Watch Case (Watch Winder Store Deluxe 12 watches watch box mahogany, brown, burlwood color)


I have two of these and can definitely vouch for the quality.


----------



## StufflerMike

For hand made and exclusive wooden boxes I'd suggest to check Ian Hawthorne's products.

Ian Hawthorne - Bespoke wooden boxes

Bespoke Boxes | Fine Decorative Boxes | Fine Jewellery Boxes | Luxury Wooden Boxes


----------



## pamt

NativeTxn said:


> Don't know about the quality of either of these, but I have sort of narrowed it down to one of these two:
> 
> Watch Winder Store 12-Watch Case (Watch Winder Store Deluxe 12 watches watch box mahogany, brown, burlwood color)
> 
> Rainer Watch Cases (Accessory Collectors' Corner: FS: HIGH QUALITY WATCH BOXES available in CARBON FIBER, MACASSAR, WALNUT, POPLAR, REDWOOD)
> 
> Unfortunately (at least for me), Rainer says he no longer has the Redwood, Macassar or Walnut Burl options, so it is only the black ones toward the bottom.
> 
> I read a thread where someone had the 12-watch WatchWinder case and said that, overall, it was quite good. I've read nothing but great things about the Rainer boxes and their quality.


I have there 2 over 3 winder that I bought to keep my Seiko SKX's running and there is no question about the quality and would highly recommend


----------



## Nokie

+1 on Hawthorne. I have seen one in person and it is of excellent quality.


----------



## NativeTxn

Does anyone know approximately what one of the Hawthorne watch cases would cost? Say one that can hold somewhere in the 5 and 8 watch range? Obviously it will vary some based on wood, setup, etc., but anyone have a ballpark?


----------



## StufflerMike

NativeTxn said:


> Does anyone know approximately what one of the Hawthorne watch cases would cost? Say one that can hold somewhere in the 5 and 8 watch range? Obviously it will vary some based on wood, setup, etc., but anyone have a ballpark?


Check custommade.com to get an idea.


----------



## elliswyatt

Erks said:


> I have two of these and can definitely vouch for the quality.


Mine just arrived today and, for the money, the quality is excellent.


----------



## BradYoung04

Not sure if you are aware of WOLF1834? I bought a watch winder from them, but it was only of the single watch winders. Anyway, the product was bloody brilliant. Had no problems with it what so ever plus they looking amazing! Have a look around on their website, i'm sure they have watch winders that hold bigger quantitys.

Let us know how it goes mate


----------



## StufflerMike

Wasn't OP looking for a box, leather or wood, but a box only ? Just saying....


----------



## OmegaDP

I just received this one from a company in Texas. Really like the look of it. Made from 100 year old wood. Smells amazing. Monogrammed with my initials. Also comes with a bottom drawer for cuff links.


----------



## Watchette

I can tell you what the WORST watch box is!! The one you order on February 24th, pay for, and are still waiting for on March 21st!!! Because it's not coming. Yes, taken, I was. Ripped off. I ordered one from a 3rd party seller on Amazon and never received it. I would press my nose on the window watching for the UPS guy to bring it every day, but no-o-o-o-o-o-OOO, never came. I am in the process of getting a refund. When I emailed the seller to ask WTH, they wrote back saying, "why don't we refund your money and you won't have to wait for it anymore?" I kid you not. Only their response was in broken English I'm loathe to reproduce. This experience sickened me. I'm waiting for this proper home to put my watches in and these people are toying with me. I have bought many things from Amazon and online in general, many, over the years. I have never had a problem like this. I've ordered watches from Amazon - no problems. This, this, this was an insult! It was cheap but that doesn't mean it's OK to rip me off. So I have now taken a deep breath and ordered a slightly more expensive ebony wood 24-slot one from eBay. 4 6 10 12 20 24 Wood Leather Watch Case Glass Acrylic Top Display Box Men Gift | eBay. I figure the odds of being ripped off twice is remote so I'm hoping for the best. For now, my watches are on their pillows disorganized on my dressing table. For all the watch collectors out there, and in here, it seems odd to me that watch boxes seem hard to find.


----------



## Kenng

Watchette said:


> I can tell you what the WORST watch box is!! The one you order on February 24th, pay for, and are still waiting for on March 21st!!! Because it's not coming. Yes, taken, I was. Ripped off. I ordered one from a 3rd party seller on Amazon and never received it. I would press my nose on the window watching for the UPS guy to bring it every day, but no-o-o-o-o-o-OOO, never came. I am in the process of getting a refund. When I emailed the seller to ask WTH, they wrote back saying, "why don't we refund your money and you won't have to wait for it anymore?" I kid you not. Only their response was in broken English I'm loathe to reproduce. This experience sickened me. I'm waiting for this proper home to put my watches in and these people are toying with me. I have bought many things from Amazon and online in general, many, over the years. I have never had a problem like this. I've ordered watches from Amazon - no problems. This, this, this was an insult! It was cheap but that doesn't mean it's OK to rip me off. So I have now taken a deep breath and ordered a slightly more expensive ebony wood 24-slot one from eBay. 4 6 10 12 20 24 Wood Leather Watch Case Glass Acrylic Top Display Box Men Gift | eBay. I figure the odds of being ripped off twice is remote so I'm hoping for the best. For now, my watches are on their pillows disorganized on my dressing table. For all the watch collectors out there, and in here, it seems odd to me that watch boxes seem hard to find.


Sorry to hear and hopefully you get the refund. I've a box like in your link for my low end watches. I'm now looking for a nicer box for my high end watches. I like how omegadp box is with slots for the watches at top and a drawer for straps at bottom.


----------



## Watchette

Kenng said:


> Sorry to hear and hopefully you get the refund. I've a box like in your link for my low end watches. I'm now looking for a nicer box for my high end watches. I like how omegadp box is with slots for the watches at top and a drawer for straps at bottom.


Thanks, Amazon already refunded me. They are awesome. I didn't even have to file a claim. I've seen some really nice more expensive watch boxes linked on this forum. Hope you find the right one for your elites.


----------



## mercury66

OmegaDP said:


> I just received this one from a company in Texas. Really like the look of it. Made from 100 year old wood. Smells amazing. Monogrammed with my initials. Also comes with a bottom drawer for cuff links.


Where can I buy this type of box?


----------



## DanielW

stuffler said:


> For hand made and exclusive wooden boxes I'd suggest to check Ian Hawthorne's products.
> 
> Ian Hawthorne - Bespoke wooden boxes
> 
> Bespoke Boxes | Fine Decorative Boxes | Fine Jewellery Boxes | Luxury Wooden Boxes


Mike, thanks for bringing Ian up, stunning work, straight away contacted him as i'm getting a box for my birthday (or at least part of the funds for it).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Have you considered Pelican case like the 1470 with foam insert for example? They are very robust and sturdy, and they can really protect your watches while storing.
Ever since I started using it 2 years ago, I never looked at others.

I know it is not wood, but since you asked for the "best watch box", I had to recommend it.
Picture attached from wornandwound. Check out the review there if you are interested.


----------



## NativeTxn

mercury66 said:


> Where can I buy this type of box?


Not OmegaDP, but I feel like I saw those from a vendor on Easy (though I can't remember the name).


----------



## Watchette

NativeTxn said:


> Not OmegaDP, but I feel like I saw those from a vendor on Easy (though I can't remember the name).


Could it have been on Etsy? I saw this one. Looks beautiful but too small for my growing family of timepieces.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/170527...h+box&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## EHV

Watchette, sorry about this dilemma.

If you are looking for a decent quality box with a glass or plexi top or front for viewing, check out Acetimer.

They have many choices and lots of them that hold larger quantities of watches, including 24 and above.

I have purchased form them many times over the years and they are reliable and offer very good quality at decent prices. Note that their shipping costs may be a bit high but everything arrives in a timely, (good pun huh?!) fashion and it's all packed up very well so nary a scratch occurs. They have always been great to deal with for me.

HTH.

Eric



Watchette said:


> Thanks, Amazon already refunded me. They are awesome. I didn't even have to file a claim. I've seen some really nice more expensive watch boxes linked on this forum. Hope you find the right one for your elites.


----------



## NativeTxn

Watchette said:


> Could it have been on Etsy? I saw this one. Looks beautiful but too small for my growing family of timepieces.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/170527...h+box&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


Yes, it was definitely Etsy (apparently, auto correct took over). I saw the listing you posted to, and I've seen that one, but I don't think it is the same person who made the box above. I've seen that exact box on Etsy (I think) but can't remember who did it.


----------



## Watchette

EHV said:


> Watchette, sorry about this dilemma.
> 
> If you are looking for a decent quality box with a glass or plexi top or front for viewing, check out Acetimer.
> 
> They have many choices and lots of them that hold larger quantities of watches, including 24 and above.
> 
> I have purchased form them many times over the years and they are reliable and offer very good quality at decent prices. Note that their shipping costs may be a bit high but everything arrives in a timely, (good pun huh?!) fashion and it's all packed up very well so nary a scratch occurs. They have always been great to deal with for me.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Eric


Thanks! I'll check it out. I appreciate the steer.


----------



## Watchette

Watchette said:


> I can tell you what the WORST watch box is!! The one you order on February 24th, pay for, and are still waiting for on March 21st!!! Because it's not coming. Yes, taken, I was. Ripped off. I ordered one from a 3rd party seller on Amazon and never received it. I would press my nose on the window watching for the UPS guy to bring it every day, but no-o-o-o-o-o-OOO, never came. I am in the process of getting a refund. When I emailed the seller to ask WTH, they wrote back saying, "why don't we refund your money and you won't have to wait for it anymore?" I kid you not. Only their response was in broken English I'm loathe to reproduce. This experience sickened me. I'm waiting for this proper home to put my watches in and these people are toying with me. I have bought many things from Amazon and online in general, many, over the years. I have never had a problem like this. I've ordered watches from Amazon - no problems. This, this, this was an insult! It was cheap but that doesn't mean it's OK to rip me off. So I have now taken a deep breath and ordered a slightly more expensive ebony wood 24-slot one from eBay. 4 6 10 12 20 24 Wood Leather Watch Case Glass Acrylic Top Display Box Men Gift | eBay. I figure the odds of being ripped off twice is remote so I'm hoping for the best. For now, my watches are on their pillows disorganized on my dressing table. For all the watch collectors out there, and in here, it seems odd to me that watch boxes seem hard to find.


BREAKING NEWS...! I received my watch box from eBay today. It's gorgeous! Better than I expected. Very heavy and solid. The top is nicely domed to allow plenty of room when closed, the pillows fit tightly in the slots, the ebony wood makes is beautiful and the gold colored hinges are quality. It looks and feels very rich. I am completely satisfied with my purchase. Turns out the WORST WATCH BOX that never came was a blessing in disguise, my friend. I know that one that never came would have been a piece of cheap crap. I posted a separate thread in the general forum showing my collection in their new home resting on their little pillows in all their glory. Ahhhh. In an earlier time, I would be having a cigarette now. ;-)


----------



## BradYoung04

Sorry for not being clear in my earlier comments - I was just trying to give you a direction on the brand to choose if you are thinking of purchasing a watch box. I always like hearing a personal recommendation of the company! Just me being up tight... Anyway I know they do some great watch boxes that fits well with what you're looking for.

How about the 10 piece watchbox on their website it might be along the lines of what you're looking for?

[url]http://www.wolf1834.co.uk/item/461610/
[/URL]


----------



## acziemer31

phototristan said:


> I'm looking for a high quality watch box that holds about 10 watches (give or take). I'm tired of the cheapy made in China ones you can find on Amazon or ebay.
> 
> Anyone have links or recommendation sto higher quality ones? It could be leather or wood.


I made these from some cigar boxes.


----------



## rpearlberg

double post, please delete.


----------



## rpearlberg

Watchette said:


> BREAKING NEWS...! I received my watch box from eBay today. It's gorgeous! Better than I expected. Very heavy and solid. The top is nicely domed to allow plenty of room when closed, the pillows fit tightly in the slots, the ebony wood makes is beautiful and the gold colored hinges are quality. It looks and feels very rich. I am completely satisfied with my purchase. Turns out the WORST WATCH BOX that never came was a blessing in disguise, my friend. I know that one that never came would have been a piece of cheap crap. I posted a separate thread in the general forum showing my collection in their new home resting on their little pillows in all their glory. Ahhhh. In an earlier time, I would be having a cigarette now. ;-)


Has anyone else bought from this ebay seller? I'm looking at the XL6 Box, just wondering about quality...


----------



## serenegeorge

I would like to suggest the luxury watch box designs at Watch box | Watch case | Watch boxes for men - DLTRADINGAU The black carbon fiber watch case or the classic wooden watch box should be best suited for your purpose. Do not compromise for the cheap stuff!


----------



## StufflerMike

Dimple Mehta said:


> ?.....since nothing can be as premium as Leather!!


Wood worked out by the right people can, imho.


----------



## daemion

stuffler said:


> Wood worked out by the right people can, imho.


I may be biased, but I like to think my watch boxes would be considered as premium as can be.


----------



## mark1958

I would look at Venlo-- I own one of their 12 piece piece boxes.. Pricey but well made. Beautiful


----------



## dragoon218

daemion said:


> I may be biased, but I like to think my watch boxes would be considered as premium as can be.
> 
> View attachment 4453658
> 
> View attachment 4453674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453698
> 
> View attachment 4453722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453738


Omg do I even want to know how much these cost?!?! Haha amazing

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybaris

Vox makes a nice box


----------



## nello

acziemer31 said:


> View attachment 3784306
> View attachment 3784338
> View attachment 3784354
> View attachment 3784362
> View attachment 3784378
> 
> 
> I made these from some cigar boxes.


Is the pillow plumbing pipe insulation?
How did you make the dividers?


----------



## Donny Dont

I think I need to buy some cigars.

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

daemion said:


> I may be biased, but I like to think my watch boxes would be considered as premium as can be.
> 
> View attachment 4453658
> 
> View attachment 4453674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453698
> 
> View attachment 4453722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453738


My god - those are beautiful!

You have a website or is it just something you do on the side? I'd love to see your other work!


----------



## daemion

dragoon218 said:


> Omg do I even want to know how much these cost?!?! Haha amazing


Pricing varies, but the pictured pieces are between $1500US and $2500US, which I think is quite cheap for handmade unique pieces.



Gunnar_917 said:


> My god - those are beautiful!
> 
> You have a website or is it just something you do on the side? I'd love to see your other work!


Thanks. It's just a hobby (that takes up way too much time), but I do have a website - [URL removed by mod, re-read our rules & guidelines please]


----------



## Daswann

Volta seems like well made watch boxes. Also, "The Flatiron Watch Box" is reasonably priced for a hand made watch box.


----------

